# Godzilla gets some Magic.....



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Had this beast in yesterday for a tickle ready for a show this weekend.
It is vinyl wrapped and just needed some swirls removing from it and then dressed in Zaino.


































































Robbie


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I recognise it from a mag, and I know i'm supposed to but which?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I recognise it from a mag, and I know i'm supposed to but which?


This was the first GTR in the country and has been in more magazines than Jordan :lol:

EVO magazine maybe?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> This was the first GTR in the country and has been in more magazines than Jordan :lol:
> 
> EVO magazine maybe?


Think it must be evo? thought they were running it and I'm sure I saw a write up of it being wrapped or something in a fast fleet. Looks great though :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning didnt know you did tints robbie? will send pm regards that one


----------



## Ads (Sep 23, 2006)

Was wrapped by Creative FX in Bromley which i think was featured in a mag


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeh, it's EVO. Owned by David Yu who used to have a Skyline in midnight purple which Nissan have dropped so had this wrapped.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ads said:


> Was wrapped by Creative FX in Bromley which i think was featured in a mag


Not very well may I add.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice motor


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice Robbie but wheres the swirl removal pics dude, id like to see how you got on polishing the gloss film on it and what proses you used.

We looked after the car at the Auto Sports show and the wrap looks great out of the sun and direct light but in it not so great, how did it come out?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome car that


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Nice Robbie but wheres the swirl removal pics dude, id like to see how you got on polishing the gloss film on it and what proses you used.
> 
> We looked after the car at the Auto Sports show and the wrap looks great out of the sun and direct light but in it not so great, how did it come out?


She was quite swirly mate but the owner openly admits to use car washes and does not maintain a safe wash method.
As soon as the machine hit it you could instantly see a difference in colour where the film had faded over time.
At the min dude these types of write ups are all I can do as I am doing 16 hour days 6 days a week.
Got some cracking pics of different cars to write up on but no time :wall:

Robbie


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice, Thats the first akrapovic exhaust I have seen on a car, that must be Cheap!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> Nice, Thats the first akrapovic exhaust I have seen on a car, that must be Cheap!!


Just shy of 5k :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks very nice, I love the purple :argie:, any way we could sponsor him ?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Not very well may I add.


Hi Rob

I Have had the pleasure of seeing this car in the metal , and must say horrid rap done not very well :wall:

i guess thats why pictures dont tell the truth sometimes :thumb:

I remember creases in the film and got the worst surface finish i had seen , it caught the staffs and my eye from 40 foot away as it did not look right , when we started walking towards the car at first looked like a very cheap respray with shocking orange peel then realised its a rap .

Have you no pics of the finish up close mate 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I Have had the pleasure of seeing this car in the metal , and must say horrid rap done not very well :wall:
> 
> ...


Time was the main factor as this was a non booked job and I did a 3am finish on it with me having to start the next car at 8am.
I didn't take any close ups as there was alot of contamination under the film and edges peeling up.
I know I would never let one of my wraps out the door like this :wall:

The joys of a wrap is that it can be peeled back and done again unlike a dodgy paint job :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have seen car before and there were swirls gallore on it. I would have liked to see the end results.

What did you use on it?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I know its a the first n all, but even with the pics posted, the finish looks completely pants, and I feel for you mate, nit sure I'd want my details stuck on that cars tbh. brave move from a detailing aspect, hope it works for you


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> I have seen car before and there were swirls gallore on it. I would have liked to see the end results.
> 
> What did you use on it?


It had Menz 203s with a 3M yellow pad via Makita :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Just shy of 5k :doublesho :thumb:


Is it a full titanium?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> I know its a the first n all, but even with the pics posted, the finish looks completely pants, and I feel for you mate, nit sure I'd want my details stuck on that cars tbh. brave move from a detailing aspect, hope it works for you


There are stickers on it from the guys that wrapped it and then 1 of mine with a A4-board just stating what we do i.e. detailing.
But you also have to look at it from average joes point of view not always from a detailers.

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

david Yu s car? hes' spent a fortune on that thing. the rear illuminated outer lights where silly money I believe, as where the DRLs


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> Is it a full titanium?


Yes :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

cheers robbie


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Seen this in quite a few mags and on a few forums. Looks good in the pics, but its a shame the wrap is so poor


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.... nice colour too


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Looks very nice, I love the purple :argie:, any way we could sponsor him ?


Advertise in his magazine......EVO!


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw this 'beast' today and it wasn't as clean as the first photo! :lol:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

You can polish vinyl? Isn't coated, right?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Not very well may I add.


What'd they do wrong, they are local to me, we toyed with getting the roof of another mini we were getting carbon filmed by them.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> What'd they do wrong, they are local to me, we toyed with getting the roof of another mini we were getting carbon filmed by them.


Far too much contamination under the film and untidy cut lines.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Far too much contamination under the film and untidy cut lines.


Glad we went for the white with painted black roof .

Tey were going to film my Plasmas gloss trim after I flicked super glue on it !! but I managed to buff it out with swirl X in the end, (lucky escape!!).


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I just fricking love these cars, great work, not too keen on the colour but I wouldn't say no

:thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> Nice, Thats the first akrapovic exhaust I have seen on a car, that must be Cheap!!


They do one for the V8 M3 as well

£43060

http://www.thorneymotorsport.co.uk/e92/akrapovic.shtml

Sounds freaking awesome !!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Not very well may I add.


I remember seeing this car at Pistonheads in January and it was in truly awful condition, made worse by the lighting at the show. Looks like you've done a good job though Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> This was the first GTR in the country and has been in more magazines than Jordan :lol:
> 
> EVO magazine maybe?


Very nice as always Robbie .

(Def not the first in the country though ).


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Serious Performance said:


> Very nice as always Robbie .
> 
> (Def not the first in the country though ).


Cheers Alex :thumb:

Dave said it was the first UK car in the country


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

PJS said:


> Advertise in his magazine......EVO!


I'll get in touch


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Latest copy of Evo just dropped through the door (it's awesome by the way, Ferrari vs. Porsche = car porn :doublesho!), and guess who gets a mention in the fast fleet! Took a while...


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd be interested to see some of this Zaino 'Wax' will have to add it to my Zaino collection


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

just spotted the Evo mention too

nice one Robbie


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Didn't the original wrap shrink, so they cut it and applied some stripes, or is that another car..

One of the only EVO cars I haven't seen sitting outside Jethros house..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

qstix said:


> Didn't the original wrap shrink, so they cut it and applied some stripes, or is that another car..
> 
> One of the only EVO cars I haven't seen sitting outside Jethros house..


Thats the one.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

qstix said:


> One of the only EVO cars I haven't seen sitting outside Jethros house..


 ... probably because he works at Car magazine, not Evo.


----------



## tukan (May 12, 2009)

Excellent work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

NickP said:


> I'd be interested to see some of this Zaino 'Wax' will have to add it to my Zaino collection


Me too :lol:


----------

